# Dinner Tonight...



## Greg Rempe (Apr 6, 2006)

I used my newest favorite grill the 1TG...did a beef eye round...seared on all sides for 2 minutes then indirect till it got to 150* internal...added quartered yukon gold potatos at 95* internal that were tossed in EVOO, S&P and rosemary and then did 3 portabellos marinated in Balsamic to finish...Had a nice Chilean red with the beef!!

Sorry, no pics this time!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 6, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I used my newest favorite grill the 1TG...did a beef eye round...seared on all sides for 2 minutes then indirect till it got to 150* internal...added quartered yukon gold potatos at 95* internal that were tossed in EVOO, S&P and rosemary and then did 3 portabellos marinated in Balsamic to finish...Had a nice Chilean red with the beef!!
> 
> *Sorry, no pics this time!!*



That's just a shame!  Finney was right about you!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 6, 2006)

[-X 
NO PICS, NO REPLYS


----------



## Finney (Apr 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":h5g5r3b7]I used my newest favorite grill the 1TG...did a beef eye round...seared on all sides for 2 minutes then indirect till it got to 150* internal...added quartered yukon gold potatos at 95* internal that were tossed in EVOO, S&P and rosemary and then did 3 portabellos marinated in Balsamic to finish...Had a nice Chilean red with the beef!!
> 
> *Sorry, no pics this time!!*



That's just a shame!  Finney was right about you!   [/quote:h5g5r3b7]
I told ya.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 6, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told ya.  [/quote:36ij1mxh]

I just couldn't believe it!    

Is the stuff about Jim true too?  #-o


----------



## Finney (Apr 6, 2006)

Yep.

Rempe, do you find eye of round to have enough flavor.  It's way down on the beef flavor meter as far as I'm comcerned. jmo


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [-X
> NO PICS, NO REPLYS



 [-(  [-(


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 6, 2006)

Becky bought it at BJ'S...was marinated in peppercorn and garilc...it was ok but nothing great in the flavor section...london broil is _*MUCH *_better!!!!


----------



## Finney (Apr 6, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Becky bought it at BJ'S...was marinated in peppercorn and garilc...it was ok but nothing great in the flavor section...*london broil *is _MUCH _better!!!!



I hate that London Broil has suddenly become a cut of meat.  And it isn't even the cut that London Broil traditionally was made with.  #-o  #-o  #-o


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 6, 2006)

I did one last week for my brother...cooked mid-rare and thinly sliced...it was really good...served with a nice big Cab!  Really. it was good stuff! =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I did one last week for my brother...cooked mid-rare and thinly sliced...it was really good...served with a nice big Cab!  Really. it was good stuff! =D>


Okay i'll say something, London Broil is awesome, if you marinate it  :!: 
Grilled med. rare, sliced thin =P~
Man am I hungry =P~


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 7, 2006)

After finding tri tip, london broil just doesn't cut it any more.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 7, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I used my newest favorite grill the 1TG...did a beef eye round...seared on all sides for 2 minutes then indirect till it got to 150* internal...added quartered yukon gold potatos at 95* internal that were tossed in EVOO, S&P and rosemary and then did 3 portabellos marinated in Balsamic to finish...Had a nice Chilean red with the beef!!
> 
> Sorry, no pics this time!!



BTW, Greg, what was so important that you couldn't post a few pics for the boys? (and girls....sorry)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 7, 2006)

No camera any more!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 7, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> No camera any more!



Was it taken away for being bad? Man, even Finney has a camera now and you don't! Wouldn't mind seeing him use it more!


----------



## blade1 (Apr 7, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> After finding tri tip, london broil just doesn't cut it any more.



Nick,

Where did you find tri-tip in NY area?

AJ


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 8, 2006)

Trader Joes. I also heard that Resturant Depot carries them. I have to take a ride over there and see. I also need a couple of briskets, which thay have there also.


----------

